# extra storage Nuevo-es



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hi everybody i need extra storage for a nuevo-es, i have contacted beenybox but as auto-sleeper now have a larger water tank there is no-where to fit one, that leaves a back box option. i could do with some advice on this i know fiamma do one that fits on a cycle rack but where is it safe to drill holes?? and is there anything better than a fiamma box? many thanks in advance of a reply.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi loury,

We have an inboard tank on ours enabling us to have a beeny box fitted in the sideskirting, however you're not missing much as the box is only just big enough for a few chocks and cable and hose and the build quality is iffy.

External storage is probably one of the biggest dissapointments with the nuevo (along with the titchy wate tank!). If you've already got the bike rack fitted then its a very easy job to just bolt on a back box but of course you can't carry your bikes then!

We have partially got round this problem by going up top...

First thought about fitting a roofbox but i think it spoils the lines of the vehicle and i've heard a few stories of them opening on the move. Also, on examination of the roofbars you will find them VERY flimsy and as soon as you put a bit of weight on them they sag and touch the roof. I wanted to carry my inflatable canoe up here so needed to come up with something.

I approached a local coachworks and they knocked me up two 1 1/2 in square alloy box tubes to the same dims as the original ones (you can stand on these without them sagging ) and also supplied me with a piece of checker plating to make a base between the two rooflights, I also purchased some webbing strap loops from woolies www.woolies-trim.co.uk and bolted yhese on each corner of the checkerplate so I can strap loads down, In addition I had a rectangular zipped bag made to the same dims as the checker plate (the size of my canoe in folded mode) by foxwell www.foxwellproducts.co.uk , I haven't yet taken a piccy of the bag yet but these photo's should give you a rough idea, I've just returned from several thousand miles aroud France and it all performed faultlessly, we took the bikes as well!

Total cost, about £80.










Original flimsy roofbars










Upgraded bars with checkerplate carrier fitted.

PM me if you require further details........

pj


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

thanks pj i think the back-box is the way forward for me probably a fiamma box, we are not cyclist so no bikes is not a problem, i have looked at the autobox which is very nice but at just under £700 and a towbar at £345 it's loads more than i want to spend. one question though do you know where to fix a bike rack on the rear wall of a nuevo?? presumably there is a 'proper' place to screw into!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Mine was fitted before delivery by autosleepers with a fiamma 'pro c' rack, i'm pretty sure that there are strenghthening areas set into the rear wall specially for this rack or the omnirack equivalent. The only thing worth mentioning is it's not fitted in a dead central location on the rear, it's slightly offset to the right. I could take a photo or possibly measure the locations but i think it's best if you contact Charles Trevelyan at the ASSC on 01386 853511 I'm sure he would supply you with the exact areas that are strenghened for this purpose.

Or have one fitted by your dealer?

pj.


----------



## impala (Sep 28, 2005)

*Nuevo Storage Box*

I have a large Fiamma Rear SWtorage Box in good condition for Sale. 
It fits on a Fiamma Cycle Rack. It you are interested please email me 
[email protected]...
Price £40 collected Desford Leicestershire

Regards

Brian


----------

